# Ladue white perch



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I know there is tons of them in Ladue. I myself have caught many there while fishing for other species. What do they taste like? Do they taste like crappie, bluegill, bass or they just taste nasty. My wife loves fish but; I just never kept any because I was not sure if they were worth while to eat. So I'm open to some opinions and any advice how to prepare them. I usally just fillet everything I catch when the wife has a taste for so fresh fish.


----------



## Mutley (Mar 24, 2008)

I'll eat them if I plan on having fish the same day, and/or if I'm not getting anything else. I've just heard you can't store them in the freezer because they have an oil base and the flesh quality will break down.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

do they live in southwestern ohio ?


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

They are fine to eat. Hide some fillets in with some crappie or perch and nobody will even know the difference. Same with sheephead.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

I freeze the fillets in water, and they hold up well. Even for a month or so. Good eating.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I like them. They are like whitebass, some people like them and some dont. If you take good care of them they taste as good as crappie or whitebass. I usually catch them while fishing for whitebass at Lake Erie and after they are cleaned you cant tell the difference.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

COmmodore 64 said:


> They are fine to eat. Hide some fillets in with some crappie or perch and nobody will even know the difference. Same with sheephead.


+1 Pack them in ice after you catch them to keep them fresh. For years, that was the only fish I filled my freezer with - because the Panfishing sucked (Cormorants).


----------

